# Pulp Cthulhu! (7e) North Carolina



## Nebulous (Oct 11, 2019)

Looking for players in the Winston area.  Preferably Friday nights, regularly or semi-regular.  I'm an experienced GM but haven't run CoC since Masks of Nyarlathotep.  I mostly run D&D.


----------



## John Desmarais (Oct 13, 2019)

Dang.  Just moved away from that area.


----------



## John Desmarais (Oct 18, 2019)

Btw, you might try here as well: Winston Salem Roleplaying Games (RPGs) Meetup (Winston Salem, NC)


----------

